# The Piro says Hello



## thepiro (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello there

My handle is, The Piro, been one since I was a kid. 

A day out hunter gathering just isn’t right without a fire and a cook out. Got most of the Piro gadgets, Kelly kettle, collapsible wood burning stove, various sorts of small camping stoves, can do the trick with the flint and steel. Yes, defiantly a Piro, Was a fire fighter but now have a less exciting job, and retirement is round the corner. 

We are also bee keepers and makers of jams from what we find in the woods and hedgerows.

Have a small camping smoker that I have played with for several years, but now that I have got us a retirement cottage by the sea in the South West it is time to go up market. The local cash and carry is doing a good deal on a cheep 2 box Landmann style smoker so I will give it a bash. 

One of this summers project will be learning the ropes of how to smoking food for long storage.

Regards

The Piro


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome to the Family Piro. Around here you will find lots of knowledgeable folks ready and willing to help.

Just remember the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask.

Welcome aboard


----------



## wutang (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## seenred (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello Piro, and welcome to SMF! Glad you found us. You'll like it here, lots of friendly folKs.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Piro!


----------



## fired up (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 7, 2009)

Good to have you along!


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.  You will learn a lot here.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome to smf. There are loads of information here that should help you in your quest.


----------



## grothe (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard....good ta have ya here!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome Piro.  Be sure to take lots of photos and show us your work.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome Piro, glad you decided to join us.
I thought about trying to raise some bees after they died off a few years back, but haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## thepiro (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Gang for the great welcome, I can see that I am going to enjoy this list.

I am going to the cash and carry to day and will get my smoker and a halogen table top grill for the cottage. I will take the Smoker to the cottage this week end but wont get it running until I am there next month , Easter is a busy time.

Seeing I am out and about in the company’s time I will drop into the local home brew shop for some extra supplies, I think I am going to need more booze

Regards

Piro


----------



## azrocker (Apr 8, 2009)

MMMMMmmmmm Fire!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 8, 2009)

Piro thats a hot handle welcome to SMF


----------



## bassman (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wwelcome to the SMF, looks like you've found the right place for great information from friendly folks who like to share good times.


----------



## ol' smokey (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Piro


----------



## thepiro (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Folks


No thermometer

Just back from the Cash and Cary with my very own smoker. Its one of those H*orizontal Smoker with Offset Firebox but I suspect a very basic one without a thermometer.*

*Is there any particular thermometer that I can fit or do I just use the meat thermometer. I was thinking of drilling a whole in the cover and dropping the prod of one of the round faced type thermometer in place.*

*Any advice welcome.*

*Regards*

*Piro*


----------



## azrocker (Apr 8, 2009)

I like my maverick


----------



## grothe (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's a link to the thermometer azrocker is talking about:
http://www.maverickhousewares.com/et73.htm


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad to have you as a member of the family.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





   Please send us pics of your stuff, we like to "
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 drool".


----------



## smokyjeff (Apr 9, 2009)

_*Welcome to the board!!!!! Fun place.*_


----------



## thepiro (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I wont one. i will try to get one on my side of the pond


----------

